# Storage of (plastic) Microspheres



## midwestFCO (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a company wanting to use Microspheres (MSDS below) in a process they are possibly looking to begin doing.  They understand they need to build a separate room for them to be stored and have explosion protection in-place for electric and ventilation, but are wondering how much they can store.  I am having a hard time determining how to classify them so they know how much they can store and have in use at one time and the parameters for storage.  I am told these are used in other places around the US.  Very preliminary at this point, but they are trying to be proactive.

Anyone encounter these or have any insight?  I will also be reaching out to the company that manufactures these to see what they have, but thought I would work both ends.  I originally was thinking unstable materials but I am not certain that is the correct classification.  NFPA 654 mentions a performance based design option which will involve a FPE to do an analysis but I would still like to know the limitations.

TIA,

http://doc.ccc-group.com/msds/english/505553.pdf


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2013)

Suggest require a technical report for the whole shooting match

From Id of material, method of storage, fire protection, bldg const, etc


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2013)

Class 4.1, Flammable solid, organic n.o.s (contains butane/pentane) UN 1325,

Classification: F; Highly flammable Labelling:  R11: Highly flammable

 Restricted to professional users.


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2013)

Check your private message


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2013)

are they making plastic items out of these, like a dog house or some other plastic thing?????????


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Feb 20, 2013)

This is a precursor material for an expanded, solid Group A plastic. MidwestCFO, are they taking the material from one-ton supersacks, using a pnuematic conveying system to a large mold? If my assumption is correct, they are pouring the microspheres into a rectangular, heating with steam and adding pressure to form large blocks of insulating foam plastic. When the blocks are formed, they are cut into various shapes using a hot wire cutter.

CDA indicated they are a flammable solid. The material is a flammable solid in DOT/UNDMGC world but the IFC/IBC definition of a flammable solid doesn't correlate to the DOT/UNDMGC criteria.


----------



## midwestFCO (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone...

I am not sure what the final product will be, as this company usually does epoxies and other fun materials that are shipped to their other plants across the country where they use it for final products and/or to package for retail/industrial use.  I originally tried going the Flammable Solid route, but it does not meet the IFC definition as oldfieldguy states.  I'm thinking an FPE and their insurance risk manager along with myself and the Building Official are going to become best buds.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 2, 2013)

Midwest

I just figured out something and sent you a private message.

OFG


----------

